# PO Ferries unitholder link not working



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anybody had any issues with the unitholders booking on my account with PO ferries? If so phone them and they will book for you, using the fully flexible rates that are hidden.

I wanted to book my crossings yesterday and the site was not showing the fully flexible offering for me.

Outward was for saver £120 This is 28th Aug so school holiday prices
standard flexi £140
Fully flexible unavailable


Back
saver£58.80
Standard flexi £78.80
Fully flexible unavailable

Whilst I was flinking backwards and forwards on dates and times I could see underneath unavailable some figures.

I did think it was perhaps possible that due to issues recently it could have been withdrawn perhaps but had no notification.

End result was a phone call. Yes they said they had received other calls and web site could be a bit messed up.

Very polite apologetic and competent
Fully flexible out and back, prime time, £116.80 return
Which means that I can vary my timing and dates

Ian


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Are you a P&O shareholder ? 


Or how do you get these rates.

I have just paid £117 for non amendable saver fare in September .


----------

